# What do you think about her?



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

Take the Press, 6 year old, 16 h mare | Finger Lakes Finest Thoroughbreds

I am still looking at horses, even though I know the earliest I could possibly get one is spring, since I need to save for shipping... but I feel like a new horse would help with the healing process.

I quite like the mare in the link above but I'm curious as to what everyone else thinks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I *really* don't like her hind end, it almost looks like a roach back through the LS and back. Hocks are fairly straight, and the front pasterns scare me a little. 
Personally, I'd pass. Sorry hon...


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I was wondering if her back was a bit roached.. I'm definitely glad that I have everyone on here for unbiased advice though.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I want this lovely boy!!!
NEW YORK NEW YORK, 3 year old, 17h, gelding | Finger Lakes Finest Thoroughbreds


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Sorry mate I agree with JDI. I wouldn't touch her with a 40 foot barge pole. 
Horrendous back end and a very weak shoulder. 

My suggestion to you if you want to continue learning Dressage, is to wait a little longer, save as hard as you can, and find something with very good conformation and 3 good paces. Don't rush into buying something just because it's cheap and quiet.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> I want this lovely boy!!!
> NEW YORK NEW YORK, 3 year old, 17h, gelding | Finger Lakes Finest Thoroughbreds


He would definitely be a much better choice!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

That is the oddest looking horse I have ever seen. OUCH


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I'm definitely going to save up a bit more, although I wish summer would hurry up since that's when I'll be working at the pool again. I'd just like to find a decently priced horse with good conformation and a bit of potential, I can hope anyways. I do want to start learning dressage with said horse, as that was something that I wanted to try with Indie once her training was more progressed.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Blissful Belle, 4 year old, bay, 15. 3 filly | Finger Lakes Finest Thoroughbreds

^ She's cute.. but I *hate* her back feet... I'd consult a farrier before purchase..

Song for Pupcake, 6 year old, 16.1+ mare | Finger Lakes Finest Thoroughbreds

^ I *really* like her...

Helyna’s Dreaming, 4 year old, dark brown, 15.3+ filly: Now at FLTAP | Finger Lakes Finest Thoroughbreds

^ I'd want a full vet check, with emphasis on the stifles..


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

JustDressageIt said:


> Blissful Belle, 4 year old, bay, 15. 3 filly | Finger Lakes Finest Thoroughbreds
> 
> ^ She's cute.. but I *hate* her back feet... I'd consult a farrier before purchase..
> 
> ...


I too like Pupcake the best. Helyna's Dreaming is lovely but something is off on those feet. She seems to be shot/trimmed differently from left to right. Then again, It might just be the way it is photographed but something just looks a little off. 

OP It is definitely worth the money for a pre purchase exam on any horse you buy. It can save you a ton of money and heartache in the long run. The horse you originally posted was definitely off as well. Good for you for letting that one pass by. I would be willing to bet that horse would have some issue with soundness long term.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I like Pupcake too, but all three mares are lovely.

A PPE will definitely be done, although PPEs don't reveal everything... as was the case with Indie.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AnrewPL (Jun 3, 2012)

I’d give the first one you posted a miss, kinda odd looking horse. The best one was the Song for Pupcake, after that probably Heylna’s Dreaming. But, you never know, horses that don’t look like much can often make a good work horse, have a ride on them and see which one works the best.


----------



## princessfluffybritches (Aug 10, 2012)

Do all these horses look like their hind legs are awful straight?


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

I would take a hard look at Pupcake!!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

JustDressageIt said:


> Blissful Belle, 4 year old, bay, 15. 3 filly | Finger Lakes Finest Thoroughbreds
> 
> ^ She's cute.. but I *hate* her back feet... I'd consult a farrier before purchase..
> 
> ...


Every one of thses horses is low slung heels and slipper footed behind! Blissful Belle is the best of the bunch but the slipper footed hind hooves.. well.. that needs to be dealt with.


----------



## Lopin N Paint (May 30, 2012)

I didn't care for any of those mares shoulders either... Take your time and I really think you can do better than any of those!


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

THis time of year-EVERY year-there are a TON of TB's here looking to be rehomed. Here are 2 more places to watch.
Finger Lakes Trainers' List - Home

Finger Lakes Thoroughbred Adoption Program Home


----------



## kimba27 (Jan 28, 2013)

*very mixed feedback on this horse!*

I too am looking at a OTTB and these here remind me of Pearl's Rule. While we are on this topic, could any of you please chime in on Pearl's conformation? Much appreciated!
Pearls Rule


----------

